# Black on Black



## TRfromMT (Nov 30, 2021)

I did some hand shaping on these Blackwood scales. I used a carbide bladed scraper and it worked awesome. The shape has a "spiral symmetry" to it - both sides have the same S shape. The original micarta scales did not have this, so I was improvising.

Incidentally this is for sale if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2021)

Like the look of the scales, but are they comfortable when cutting? Knife is a real beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 30, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Like the look of the scales, but are they comfortable when cutting? Knife is a real beauty! Chuck


Actually, they are plenty comfortable. But honestly, not much cutting happens with a 6+" dagger. It's more of a art piece, but it is surprisingly comfortable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 1, 2021)

Beautiful. That's African blackwood, right?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 1, 2021)

phinds said:


> Beautiful. That's African blackwood, right?


Yessir. It is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 1, 2021)

TRfromMT said:


> But honestly, not much cutting happens with a 6+" dagger.


Yeah but you never know when you'll need to stab someone in the neck !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 3, 2021)

Much better looking than the original.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

